# 60,000 mile service. What's it cost and what to expect



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

Well the car is turning 60,000 miles. I guess the service is finally on me. What does it cost and what should I expect to be done during the service. 
What consumable items need to be replaced. Everything on the car is doing well other then a TPMS issue mentioned in an earlier thread and also some hesitation or missing when accelerating. Not sure what thats about? 
Appreciate any comments anybody has especially Chris on the service.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: 60,000 mile service. What's it cost and what to expect (Kcmover)*

The list of items to be inspected, adjusted, and replaced is in your owner's manual. This service includes spark plugs which look very easy to get to on the V8. It's supposed to take 3.6 hrs of labor.
To minimize cost, you might want to tell them to "do it by the book" so they don't add extra items without telling you.
Steven


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: 60,000 mile service. What's it cost and what to expect (car_guy)*

Steven,
I will look in the book. I wonder if my hesitation is the spark plugs misfiring. Actually I didn't know the Phaeton had them. I assumed it was fuel injected. Shows you what I know. .....


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: 60,000 mile service. What's it cost and what to expect (Kcmover)*

Larry,
I can't seem to find it right now, but one of us recently posted a thread in The Car Lounge about his 60k service -- I believe it was around $750-800.
As for the spark plugs, contrary to what you're surrounded by, not _everything_ is "compression ignition".







(How I pine for a Phaeton in the NAR which doesn't require spark plugs...)
The service (and I'm writing extemporé here) consists of: Lube oil & filter change, tire rotation, replace engine air filter, replace pollen filters, replace spark plugs and the u & c litany of checks (which are desirable to have performed at this juncture). 


_Modified by chrisj428 at 5:09 PM 2-14-2008_


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: 60,000 mile service. What's it cost and what to expect (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_Larry,
I can't seem to find it right now, but one of us recently posted a thread in The Car Lounge about his 60k service -- I believe it was around $750-800.



Yep. I paid $775. 
The labor was about $500. 
The parts were about $250.










green= $
yellow = $$
red = $$$




_Modified by Spectral at 7:57 AM 2-16-2008_


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: 60,000 mile service. What's it cost and what to expect (Spectral)*

Well Chris and Spectral you both were right on target on your estimates. I paid with tax 877.00 That included the entire 60,000 mile service. 
Labor was $434.00
Parts made up the balance. 
Oil & Filter
eight spark plugs (gold plated







)
Washer Fluid
Filter elements
air filter
air filter
Right & Left wiper blades 
Hazmat charge (rip off)
Loaner car for the day (included but no charge-nice of dealer)
The one or two minor issues were taken care of by Baron Volkswagen. 
I did also have one item covered by the Real Driver Platium Warranty coverage. I was having TPMS problems and they replaced the 46VWZ Tire Pressure Monitor Module Shows Labor 148.50 and the 3D0-907-273-G Control unit being $711.03. for a total of $859.53 sure glad I purchased that 100,000 mile real driver no-deductable warranty.
Glad they had the part in stock. 
Overall Baron Volkswagen continues to take very good care of my Phaeton and Mike Russell the service advisor is very customer centric.


----------



## Mikahl (Jan 27, 2013)

*Any Recent 2013-2014 Estimates for 60k Service?*

Anyone recentley have their 1st Generation Touareg V6 have a 60k service completed on it? My wife's has 117K and looks like we'll need it done very soon. Older estimates had it at $800.00. Anyone have it completed and at what cost in 2013? Or even 2014? Anything standout that should be completed in junction w/120k service?


----------



## Mikahl (Jan 27, 2013)

Mikahl said:


> Anyone recentley have their 1st Generation Touareg V6 have a 60k service completed on it? My wife's has 117K and looks like we'll need it done very soon. Older estimates had it at $800.00. Anyone have it completed and at what cost in 2013? Or even 2014? Anything standout that should be completed in junction w/120k service?


Oops, came off a google thread wrong section.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Cheers... good luck. 

Chris


----------

